# AMNPS Problems, need some help



## kevin james (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys. I'm having some problems with my AMNPS in my MES 30 and could use some help. I've had it for several months and done several smokes with it but I've had problems with most of them.One of the problems is getting it started. I pack it full of pellets (Todd's pelets, not after market) and I ususally put it unlit in the smoker while the smoker preheats to temp, then when the smoker hits temp I pull the AMNPS out, hit it with the torch for at least a solid minute until I have a full flame and let it burn for at least 5 minutes before blowing it out and puting it in the smoker. Seems like more times then not I end up having to pull it out and hit it with the torch again for a few minutes, blow it out again and put it back in. Sometimes it takes up to 30 -45 minutes before I can get it going solid. I leave my top vent fully open and the feed tube is usually all the way out for air circulation.The second problem I have is once it IS going it starts out good producing a nice TBS that seems perfect. Enough TBS coming out of the vent to know its doing its job, but not enough to really be noticed by neighbors and bother anyone (I'm in an apartment and the smoker is on my small balcony. After about 45 minutes to an hour though that changes... the TBS isn't so thin any more and seems like too much smoke. Definitely enough smoke that I'm concerned my neighbors are going to complain to the apartment management. Its seems to be burning too fast as well. Burning through the entire 3 rows in 5 hours or less. I did a 14 hour smoke this Saturday and whent through 3 full loads.Any ideas of what I can do to keep the smoke levels down to the thin smoke it starts with  and lengthen the burn time? I thought it was supposed to last closer to 8 hours with a full load? Any ideas would help. I load the AMNPS down under the water pan next to the chip tray. Maybee I need to move it to be on top of the boom rack?P.S. Sorry for the one big paragraph. Seperate spaced paragraphs don't seem to come out for some reason. The site must not like my browser here at work and I'm not allowed to update it. I don't have this problem posting from home.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't pull the loader all the way out...Most folks have a problem keeping it lit and the removal is to give it more air. You might want to try just pulling it out an inch or so to control the burn rate/smoke level. Cold smoking = less draft by heat...I open more.  Hot smoke has much more draft/draw and an inch is usually enough, on my smoker.


----------



## kevin james (Mar 6, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> I don't pull the loader all the way out...Most folks have a problem keeping it lit and the removal is to give it more air. You might want to try just pulling it out an inch or so to control the burn rate/smoke level. Cold smoking = less draft by heat...I open more.  Hot smoke has much more draft/draw and an inch is usually enough, on my smoker.


OK. Should I move the AMNPS on to the bottom rack? I'm wondering if the fast burn is because it is too close to the heating element.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 6, 2013)

Try pulling the chip pan out an inch or so to redirect the heat away from the AMNPS....  sounds like it is getting pretty warm for the pellets to burn up that fast.....  below is a recent link to a thread that also may have some suggestions you could try....  

About getting the pellets to light first try, put them in a heat proof glass container, (measuring cup, pyrex) and nuking them for a bit.... you will see condensate on the glass... moisture being released from the wood....   Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136855/fed-up-with-amns


----------



## kevin james (Mar 6, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Try pulling the chip pan out an inch or so to redirect the heat away from the AMNPS....  sounds like it is getting pretty warm for the pellets to burn up that fast.....  below is a recent link to a thread that also may have some suggestions you could try....
> 
> About getting the pellets to light first try, put them in a heat proof glass container, (measuring cup, pyrex) and nuking them for a bit.... you will see condensate on the glass... moisture being released from the wood....   Dave
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136855/fed-up-with-amns


I'll try that. THats the reason i was puting the pellets in unlit while the unit preheats, so it would heat them and dry them out. Maybe that just isn't really sufficient the way I'm doing it.All I know I need to get the start up dialed in and keep the smoke to a managable level. I'd be crushed If the managment tells me its creating too much smoke and is bothersome and I can't use it anymore.


----------



## sound1 (Mar 6, 2013)

THX Dave, I was looking for that post.

Kevin, Too Hot??  I don't know what temp you are cooking at, but at 275, the only time I had a "flash burn" is when it was cold outside and the heater was working it's a** off trying to maintain heat. my solution was to make a little foil "wall" between the chip tray/heater to deflect the heat flow, kinda like Dave suggested. 

I could not move the AMNPS to another shelf...poor little thing was stuffed and all shelves were being used. 

Try the different ideas and see what works best...for your smoker...Unfortunately there is not a one size fits all solution

BTW...Isn't it fun learning the personality of your smoker. Like any relationship, it takes time, and a little patience can reward you in a big way.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 10, 2013)

Ive been messing around with my AMNPS today.  Cold smoked some cheese.  It is like 35 degrees and raining and I got my AMNPS to work like a dream.  I hit it with my mini butane torch for about 30 - 40 seconds.  Then I hit it with the heat gun, not for the heat, for the air.  I keep blowing on it till the pellets start burning vigorously and with a visible, open flame.  When the heat gun is on it, the pellets burning sounds like a blow torch.  I will let it develop about a dime size cherry in the tray and let it burn for a few minutes.  I then blow it out and it produces absolutely beautiful thin blue smoke.  It hasn't gone out once.  I think the trick is to get those pellets going hot and fast when you light it and lots and lots of air!


----------

